# ford 3000 power steering cylinders



## michael j. rohloff (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello again every one. thanks for the welcoming me to the forum. got a new problem today the right side steering cylinder snapped. first i started the tractor since i locktited the bolts on the remote. went to get up on the tractor to pull it out of the shop heard pow,killed the motor looked around seen transfluid dripping off my loader bucket as it sits in front walked around low and behold busted right arm didnt realize whell was turned that much when pulled myself up into the seat.do they make heavier arms for this the left side was bent when bought i used crankshaft straighter on that.thanks for any help in advanced im gonna go sulk now since i saw the price of a new one.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just wondering if something is binding .you said the left side was be t, then the right side breaks. Sounds like something is restricting movement.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Michael,
I suspect that the relief valve on your power steering pump is either stuck or needs adjustment causing the pump to put out too much pressure. When you run the steering up against the stop, you should hear the relief valve squeal as it bypasses fluid. I think the PS pump pressure should be about 800-1000 psi. Get a shop manual and study the PS pump section. An I&T manual should suffice, and you can get one on the internet for $30-$35. Ebay usually has a good selection.

There are two rod sizes for the PS cylinder cylinders, 5/8" and 1/2". I use the 1/2" rod cylinder, never had a problem.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Michael,
Just another note to remind you to NOT use the steering wheel to pull yourself up onto the tractor. Your steering column is not designed for lateral load, and you run the risk of damaging the power steering seal at the base of the column. When this seal leaks, fluid comes up the column and leaks out of the top.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

HarveyW said:


> Howdy Michael,
> I suspect that the relief valve on your power steering pump is either stuck or needs adjustment causing the pump to put out too much pressure. When you run the steering up against the stop, you should hear the relief valve squeal as it bypasses fluid. I think the PS pump pressure should be about 800-1000 psi. Get a shop manual and study the PS pump section. An I&T manual should suffice, and you can get one on the internet for $30-$35. Ebay usually has a good selection.
> 
> There are two rod sizes for the PS cylinder cylinders, 5/8" and 1/2". I use the 1/2" rod cylinder, never had a problem.


Good advice Harvey.
Pressure on a 3000 ps system should be about 7-800 psi.
The 4000/5000 pump put out 1000-1100 psi so he may have the wrong pressure setting. The relief valve is adjustable by adding/removing shims.
Only way to tell is put a guage on it.
The 1/2" rod cylinders were used on the all purpose/ag models - 2000,3000,2600,3600, etc.
The 5/8" rods were used on the Utility models - 3400, 335, etc
I have learned to NEVER hold my steering wheel hard against the stops. I will turn the steering wheel till it bumps the stop then back off about 1/8 turn. Takes a bit of re-learning to remember to do that but now i even do it in my pickup. Holding hard against the stop vs backing off 1/8 turn doesn't change your turning circle much anyway.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

HarveyW said:


> Hey Michael,
> Just another note to remind you to NOT use the steering wheel to pull yourself up onto the tractor. Your steering column is not designed for lateral load, and you run the risk of damaging the power steering seal at the base of the column. When this seal leaks, fluid comes up the column and leaks out of the top.


I agree with your first post but disagree with this one.
Replace the brass/rubber bushing at the top of the column if it's worn. Manure, mud, rain, diesel fuel and oil make for slippery conditions getting on and off a tractor.
Ford made the wheel and column componants sturdy enough to take some significant reefing on without hurting anything.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Michael,
Your tractor has "power assist" steering, not full power steering. With loader operations, with a full bucket, it will still be hard to steer. It could be that the PO adjusted the PS relief valve to increase pressure. As UD stated, check your PS pump pressure. Install a pipe tee in the PS pressure output line with a 1500 psi gauge. Should read about 800 psi.


----------

